# driven; EOS VS G6



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

well me being one of the few lucky SOBs that has driven an EOS. so today I took the time to testdrive its closest competitor: The Pontiac G6
now I am sure that every other magazine out there is going to do the same but I wanted to get a head start.
Driving:
Th Eos drives very similar to the GTI. The G6 is bigger and not as sporty. Just as the GTI the EOS has very sharp handling with great feedback. the 2.0T is great and plenty powerful and moves the EOS with ease. on the other hand the G6's mid size sedan roots show in its handling and responsiveness, not confidence inspiring. the G6's engine is a huge 3.9L v6 that offers just 24HP more than the EOS. 
cargo room and space:
with the top up both cars have roomy trunks. but put the top down and kiss the room goodbye in the G6. The G6 beats the EOS in backseat room.


----------



## gophaster (May 1, 2000)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting. Sounds pretty much like what I thought the difference would be in the two. Although I would have assumed the g6 would have had more trunk space. How does fit & finish (just overall quality, feel) compare on the two...I assume the eos wins there?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (gophaster)*

yeah which one would you get and why?
JT


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

I would get the EOS . in the G6 toput the top down your hands is in a very vulnerable spot and I almost pinched my hands when the roof came up.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (gophaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gophaster* »_Although I would have assumed the g6 would have had more trunk space. 

For the sake of simplicity Pontiac uses a 2 piece hardtop,when you lower it, those 2 huge pieces take the bulk of the trunk.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

IMO Eos is also a lot prettier then G6.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I also think the EOS looks better.. especially once modded.. but as machines... which is the better car... my money is on the EOS.. just want to see what the competetion has to offer
JT


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible*

I had the G6 on order and when it arrived it showed up with a missing option. The dealer refused to compensate for the mistake which was fine by me since I had just read the Autoweek article concluding the EOS to be a better car in every way. I have yet to see an EOS and hope the rear seat room isn't that much smaller than on the G6. I have seen the Volvo C70 and the autowriters have reported its rear seating is all but identical to the EOS so I hope they are right as any smaller would start to threaten getting into the Lexus joke sized rear seats on its hardtop convertible. Also hope that the rear seat seat belt positioning on the EOS is better than the G6 - one has to crawl under the belts to get into the back seat. I do like the extended rear on the G6 which looks classier than the snubby tail on the EOS - at least so it appears from the photos since I have not seen the EOS in the flesh. On the road the G6 in GTP version was OK so if the EOS is better I will be pleased given that the former is a 6 cylinder and the EOS that will come to the U.S. initially is a 4 cylinder. May sound stupid, but the added sunroof feature on the EOS was the tie breaker. Price wise I would have been better to stay with the G6 though as with comparable options (and not taking into account the smaller engine on the EOS) it will cost me $5,500 more ($1500 of which are discounts from MSRP that I was entitled to on the GM product.)


_Modified by northvw at 7:23 PM 7-14-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Little bit of info: the rear seat belts are basically flat with the rear seats in the Eos so they are not in the way of getting into the back seats.


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 7:55 AM 7-15-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thanks for the added info BigFoot on the rear seatbelts. I could see the G6 entry-exit becoming a real pain after awhile for rear seat passengers. Sounds like the Germans engineered out the problem by better seatbelt placement. Oh- another difference between the GM G6 and the VW EOS is the availability of rear passenger rollover protection in the form of extending support ala Mercedes and Volvo. Although, it looks like VW's is more emergency limited similar to the explosive airbags which only go off in an emergency. Alas, the GM product lacks similar protection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

northvw,
Just to let you know the 2.0T can be chipped for about 600 bucks and will push 250hp and 300ft/lb of torque.. this kills any V6 in a hardtop. 
JT


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_May sound stupid, but the added sunroof feature on the EOS was the tie breaker.

Doesn't sound stupid to me. The glass roof on the Eos--more so than the ability to open as a sunroof--is a very attractive feature to me. I wish more manufacturers would offer glass rather than steel. As a convertible buyer, I've already decided I'm willing to pay more and sacrifice some features in exchange for an open feeling.
I even begrudge the center roof panel not being transparent like it was on the original Concept C.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Doesn't sound stupid to me. The glass roof on the Eos--more so than the ability to open as a sunroof--is a very attractive feature to me. I wish more manufacturers would offer glass rather than steel. As a convertible buyer, I've already decided I'm willing to pay more and sacrifice some features in exchange for an open feeling.
I even begrudge the center roof panel not being transparent like it was on the original Concept C.









Thanks for reminding me of the roof panel being transparent. On the SL500 I drove in Europe we had one of the first panoramic roofs and I really enjoyed that feature when the weather didn't allow us to fold the hardtop into the trunk. It was something like a $1600 option though on the SL.







On the EOS it is included gratis even with the base model.










_Modified by northvw at 6:51 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_I have yet to see an EOS and hope the rear seat room isn't that much smaller than on the G6.

Here's a photo of the rear seat room in the Eos. Seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (flubber)*

That photo is a bit misleading. Look how far forward the front seat is in relationship to the console armrest. I have sat in the Eos, and the rear seat room is quite acceptable, but unless the front seat is pushed way up, you will not have that kind of space back there. The seats are well shaped though, and quite comfortable.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_That photo is a bit misleading. Look how far forward the front seat is in relationship to the console armrest. I have sat in the Eos, and the rear seat room is quite acceptable, but unless the front seat is pushed way up, you will not have that kind of space back there. The seats are well shaped though, and quite comfortable.

True that, but the photo also shows that you are able to move the seat forward enough to create the leg room if you want to. On my A4 Avant, the rear legroom is a little more than the diameter on a large bottle of Coke (1.5 liters) if I move the seat to its back most position.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (JML)*

I was unable to confirm that a pass through is available on the G6 convertible even though it is available on the G6 coupe. I looked and could find no buttons or latches in the backseat.
Here's an attempt to post a link to a photo of the pass through in the EOS.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/ph...n-eos


_Modified by northvw at 9:03 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*

I had/am considering the Volvo C70. I saw it at the LA auto show and thought it was great. I really did not consider the VW EOS as it was conming out months later and I needed a cad by June. As the Volvo dragged out and the dealers would not commit to even selling it for anywhere near sticker I started to rethink my choice.
I saw the G6 and while I liked the car I was not impressed enough to buy it. The total lack of trunk space as well as the lack of a navagation system or SIRIUS radio option pretty much eliminated it.
The Sunroof/Moonroof option as well as the $10,000 price differential has tipped the balance in favor of the EOS. I am trying to wait until the 3.2L engine becomes available.


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (jmg3637)*

just get the 2.0t chipped


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_That photo is a bit misleading. Look how far forward the front seat is in relationship to the console armrest. I have sat in the Eos, and the rear seat room is quite acceptable, but unless the front seat is pushed way up, you will not have that kind of space back there. The seats are well shaped though, and quite comfortable.

Also the armrest is pushed all the way back. In Golf MkV it works differently compared to MkIV. Whereas in MkIV you had to tilt it up to get it out of the way, in MkV you just slide it back. So in the picture it's pushed all the way back, out of the way.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*

Thanks for that pass thru link northvw, it shows that the pass thru is useable with the top down and will add major points in my book for the EOS


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (jaxJetta1.8t)*

The G6 Is sorry http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (mattyrj)*

Uh oh, the G6 is sorry because it got passed over for not having a pass through?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*








Pass through on the G6.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (SeaTreg)*

nice! thanks for posting. i love the new Eos


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (northvw)*

Pass on the G6 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Also drove the G6 GTP Convertible (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: driven; EOS VS G6 (Jpics)*

The eos is a great drive, i had a blast driving it at waterfest


----------

